# Who here is from New Zealand?



## awesome sauce (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone here from New Zealand? If so, which city are you from?

I'm from Dunedin.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm from NZ - North Island.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

awesome sauce said:


> Anyone here from New Zealand? If so, which city are you from?
> 
> I'm from Dunedin.


Why would you stay in New Zealand. It's so far ...


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

Me! Auckland!

Join this group also, unfortunately it's a bit of a tumbleweed fest :[

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/socially-anxious-new-zealanders-26/


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

vstar401 said:


> Why would you stay in New Zealand. It's so far ...


I can live here at a fraction of the cost of living in North America or Europe. I don't have to put up with the claustrophobic overcrowding and concrete wastelands of cities in those "developed" parts of the world, or the chavs, voyous, etc. and random gun crime and other forms of violence that are considered "normal" there.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Auckland here.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone else from Wellington?


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, South Island.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Christchurch here


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## terrapin (Nov 24, 2012)

fm5827 said:


> Anyone else from Wellington?


Sup


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Auckland


----------

